# Is there an app for that?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I do not use Apps, but here are some links

Top Best GPS Apps for iPhone and iPad 2013 | HEAVY

The Top 3 Free Offline GPS Apps For Android

http://www.geekersmagazine.com/best-android-gps-apps.html



.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

About Us: Glympse


The problem with most cell phone gps apps is they use up the battery pretty fast. 

This app allows you to send your location. You have to hit send and it doesn't run all the time.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Look at the following and pick the one you like

Everytrail
MotionX
Edmundo
ScoutGPS


----------



## OTTBMomma (May 15, 2014)

Thank you guys! I was a little overwhelmed looking at the App Store. This helped bunches.


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

most of the time on trails, you don't have cell phone signal...I would advice get a regular outdoor gps.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I have MotionX and am very happy with it. The best thing is that you can download the maps of the areas you will be riding and that way it still works if you lose cell service. I think it costs a dollar and it's done very well tracking my rides. Average speed, maximum speed, distance covered, elevation, and a graph that shows you how fast you were going at certain periods of time during the whole ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If you have an iPhone, anyone with your password can find your location via Find My iPhone. They just have to go to the website, put in your username and PW and ta-da, there you are.

Life360 is a free location sharing app, but it does require some setup.

The other apps mentioned in this thread are for mapping/tracking your trail ride but I don't think they would send your location.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I've never used it but have heard raves about Horse Rider SOS. It will send an alert to your set emergency person if your phone stops moving after a set time (in case you're unconscious) and you can cancel the alert if you just stopped to rest or something. It tracks your route, speed, milage, etc... Its like $9 USD though but everyone says its worth every penny. I use map my ride and post to FB but its not a good emergency GPS app.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideabighorse (Jan 12, 2014)

I use navtracks on android. It requires cell and gps. Don't know about somebody else track in you except for the find my phone thing for Android.


----------



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

I haven't downloaded it yet but my friend who rides hundreds of miles of trails per year recommended Backcountry Navigator. It's only for Android phones. He is very experienced with GPS & now only uses BN. I don't know if it will do what you want but it's a great trail tracker.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Someone else on the Forum recommend "viewranger," and I have used it a couple of times and it seems to be pretty helpful. It is also free.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I used BackCountry Navigator on my Android before catching a handheld GPS at a great price on eBay. It worked great for me as long as my phone had a charge and gps signal.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I use geo tracker. It'd kinda wonky at first, and maps ehhhh, but seems spot on as far as distance and elevation.


----------



## TroyLynn (Aug 20, 2014)

View Ranger is good!


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

Rider SOS is pretty good, or alternatively you could get the ID tags with your emergency details on for yourself and your horse if you become "separated". I use woofwear track my hack and people can track your rides but would literally have to keep watching you - I use it to map how far I've gone and find new routes


----------

